# Stihl Ts400 Demolition Saw



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave:*CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW THE 2 LINKAGES GO ON THE HANDLE AND THROTTLE CONTROL? 

THANKS TOWNWRENCH *


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> :wave:*CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW THE 2 LINKAGES GO ON THE HANDLE AND THROTTLE CONTROL?
> 
> THANKS TOWNWRENCH *


Sorta like this. Have a good one. Geo

STIHL TS 400 9. THROTTLE CONTROL
9.1 Throttle trigger interlock, throttle trigger
Press throttle trigger interlock
downwards.
Slide handle moulding up so that the
tabs rest in the mounts (1).
• Drive out straight pin (1) with a
drift, dia. 4 mm.
• Remove throttle trigger (2) with
torsion spring (3).
• Remove throttle trigger interlock
from bearing.
Note: The leaf spring (1) must be
located in front of the slide control
and the stop rod (2) below it.
Set the slide control to "I".
• Prise throttle rod (1) out of
throttle trigger (2).
- Remove cap from shroud,
see 6.5.
• Unscrew screw (1) in handle
moulding (2).
- Move slide control forwards to
"0" (STOP).
- Draw handle moulding back
slightly and remove it.
• Remove slide control from
bearing.
• Remove torsion spring from
throttle trigger.
The parts are installed in reverse
order.STIHL TS 400


----------

